# mercury vapor bulbs dimenision



## jor71 (Aug 27, 2008)

Does anyone know the dimensions of the reptile uv mega-ray bulb and zoo med powersun?


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 27, 2008)

Powersun:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercvapourfloods.htm#zoomedpowersun">http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercvapourfloo ... edpowersun</a><!-- m -->

Mega Ray:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercvapournarrowfloods.htm#reptileuvmegarays">http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercvapournarr ... uvmegarays</a><!-- m -->

Others:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercuryvapourlamps.htm">http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercuryvapourlamps.htm</a><!-- m -->


----------

